# Why does my male rat making grunting noises?



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

So, Billy is about 4 months old, and he is VERY affectionate towards me. He kisses me, and snuggles me, and comes to his name immediately when I call him, rolls over on his back in my lap, and licks my fingers while I tickle his belly. We have an awesome relationship . I often notice that he makes these soft grunting noises while he is licking me, or snuggling up to me. What do these sounds mean?


----------



## Chazratowner1010 (Jan 3, 2021)

Laisper said:


> So, Billy is about 4 months old, and he is VERY affectionate towards me. He kisses me, and snuggles me, and comes to his name immediately when I call him, rolls over on his back in my lap, and licks my fingers while I tickle his belly. We have an awesome relationship . I often notice that he makes these soft grunting noises while he is licking me, or snuggling up to me. What do these sounds mean?


Hi, how long did Billy Live (for interest's sake), my boy Jerry does the same when he explores my room but not when he's in his cage.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

He may be bruxing or purring, both are not uncommon for rats! This means that they are happy. 😀 These videos may help as well!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Would you say it sounds like a rattling?








My Rat Sounds Sick. What's With the Weird Noises? | Small Pet Select


So your rat sounds sick... or just weird. Is it something serious or something simple? How can you tell and what can you do for your pet?




smallpetselect.com


----------

